# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Raitiovaunukuvia 12.8.2016

## Rattivaunu

Tämän kerran *kuvissani* kodan Articit ovat pääosassa. Näkyypä kuvissa myös 402, joka on toimitettu jo ennen koda-kauppaa. Articeja alkaa näkyä jo varsin mukavasti useilla eri linjoilla. Näin uusi vaunumalli tulee mahdollisimman monelle helsinkiläiselle tutuksi.

----------

